
Ask HN: Any open source drag drop tool for tensorflow/pytorch? - samzer
Are there any UI tool that builds deeplearning model with tensorflow&#x2F;pytorch?
======
NumberCruncher
[https://www.knime.com/deeplearning/tensorflow](https://www.knime.com/deeplearning/tensorflow)

Dataiku integrated Tensorflow as well but I don't know whether it's available
in the free version.

~~~
samzer
Thanks!

